# Oct dive video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, here is a video of some diving in Oct that I threw together. Hope ya like it. http://vimeo.com/54480242


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like you've got a well stocked freezer for winter. Nice vid!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video Jeramy! Was cool to finally see myself in someone elses vid in the beginning with that almaco jack I had on.

I got great footage of you with that hoss AJ in the beginning. I stopped stabbin mine for a minute to hold my camera steady to get some good stuff of you batteling yours. Jacie saw the footage and said it was awesome. Nothin like2 fish meeting there end in the same frames. Will be in my next vid.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video. Was that the lift bag and anchor the one guy on here lost out there and was looking for?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Awesome video. Was that the lift bag and anchor the one guy on here lost out there and was looking for?


Yeah, it's still in the same spot.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought you always carried yours?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Clay-Doh said:


> Nothin like2 fish meeting there end in the same frames. Will be in my next vid.


Sweet, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I thought you always carried yours?


Not always, I need to get better about doing so.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice video. 


I just made one with the 2 sharks on the Phillips. When I get to a laptop I will post it here. It is on my FB page.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Nice video.
> 
> I just made one with the 2 sharks on the Phillips. When I get to a laptop I will post it here. It is on my FB page.


I'll check it out.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all Jack'd em up!!!....


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice video bro


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guy!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice Video! I haven't been out since the day we went to the trysler's and picked up those bugs and the BFT.. Been stuck inshore but itching to get back out there!


----------

